# Minor upgrade and poudriere



## hannsmattes (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi,

I'm running am machine with 13.0 with packages from my poudriere-driven repository. It's time to upgrade to 13.1, first time, I'm doing this,  and I want to do it the proper way.

AFAICS at some point of the process, I'll have to create an new poudriere-jail with 13.1. From my understanding this will be just before the final run of 
	
	



```
freebsd-update install
```
I would then copy the package-options from the 13.0-directories to the new 13.1-directory and the new versions, run 
	
	



```
pkg upgrade
```
 do the final 
	
	



```
freebsd-update install
```
 and reboot.

Does this sound correct?

Thanks in advance

Hanns


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2022)

Completely upgrade the host to 13.1 first. It's perfectly fine to keep using the installed 13.0 packages on there. Once the host has been upgraded create a new poudriere jail with 13.1. And start building your packages specifically for 13.1.

There is NO need to upgrade packages with a _minor_ upgrade. This is only required with a _major_ version upgrade.


----------

